# Wrocław – the flower of Europe



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome, welcome  

Once I opened a thread about my hometown but I didn't have time to continue my journey by showing You photos of it. So now, I would like to restart it and bring You closer to the life of this really beautiful, fancy and full of positive energy city. I hope, that You will enjoy it  
I would like to encourage my polish colleagues to support me and post some of their best photos trying to show the pros and cons of our hometown  

I must emphasize the situation of this city. It was destroyed during the war in about 65% but it survived and the future is brighter that we would like to imagine. The renovations of the tenement houses and monuments are accelerating and the new wave of architecture is also trying to land here. So you would see here not only photos showing really old monuments but also something modern. I hope You would like it 

Below You will find the logos of our city, including those which are showing the most important events taking place in our city in the future. We will be one of the host-cities during EURO 2012 and we are trying to win the eliminations for 2016 European Capital of Culture.


















































Let the show begin! 

In a moment I will post the first pictures.

Technical notice - please post only 2 or 3 pictures in one post !


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

1) Let's begin our journey with the City Market. We can see a mime, who is dressed up like a dwarf - it's also a modern symbol of our city.









2) Nearby the City Market we discover building of our University.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

3) The pylon of bridge which is beeing build, just like the whole ring road of Wrocław.









4) You can see how enormous it is.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

5) I would like to introduce You the brightest, modern star of our local architecture. It's the New Renoma. It's the expansion of the old Wertheim warehouse, which luckily survived the war. I must say, that Wrocław waited very long for such a building !









6) Another view on New Renoma.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

7) The cathedral of saint John the Baptist.









8) I would say, that these tenement houses are the most beautiful in whole city


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

9) The University during the last winter 









10) The towers of the churces located in the centre of the sacral part of the city - Ostrów Tumski.









That's for starters


----------



## Jagoda (Dec 26, 2007)

Great topic! Great city!


----------



## Jagoda (Dec 26, 2007)

11) Grunwaldzki Bridge (100th birthday)









12) Again 









13) From right: The Cathedral of St. John the Baptist and St. Mary Magdalene's Church 









14) Krupnicza Street









15) Euro 2012 Stadium









16) Tallest skyscraper U/C in Wrocław - Sky Tower


----------



## Jagoda (Dec 26, 2007)

Last one

17) Very, veeery old  October 9th 2010


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ great skyline

I'll show something too 

18) Staszica square during the revitalization










19) South Park (Park Południowy) in october


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

20) Japanese Garden near Centennial Hall









21) Prusa street with very characteristic tenement house


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

22) Świdnicka street with Renoma









23) University Bridge (Most Uniwersytecki) – view from University


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

24) Wrocław Medical University









25) City Hall


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

26) view from Mathematical Tower (University)









27) Monumental Podwale street.









That's all this time.


----------



## Jagoda (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, now we're waiting on comments from abroad


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread is long overdue, the world needs to know about this dymanic city that's not just having a big makeover but building lots of cool modern architecture - hope you keep this up


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello! Three more pictures?

28) Kuznicza St.










29) Part of Ostrow Tumski (Tumska Island) in the winter.










30) North view form Renoma department store.


----------



## oizo2k10 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a wonderful topic. Gentlemen :applause: Keep going!


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Great city and wonderful photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and really very nice shots from Wroclaw :cheers:


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments  We hope that You will be satisfied with our efforts  

31) Saint John's the Baptist Cathedral at night. 









32) The sculptures and details of the university.









33) Kiełbaśnicza Str. - view at the one of the highest churches in Wrocław -> the saint Elisabeth's Church.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

34) New versus old. Both of this buildings fulfil the function of city hall.









35) Another view at the City Market.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

36) Kazimierza Wielkiego Str.









37) Świdnicka Str.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

38) "Hala Stulecia" - it's on the UNESCO list of monuments.









39) Fountain near the "Hala Stulecia"









40) Both atractions on one photo 









That's all from me for today


----------



## Mmaciek (Dec 28, 2006)

41. Department store "Renoma"









42.


----------



## Mmaciek (Dec 28, 2006)

43. Bridge Mill and St. Mary's Church









44. Old brewery


----------



## Mmaciek (Dec 28, 2006)

45. City Market









46. Corner of City Market and St Elizabeth church


----------



## Mmaciek (Dec 28, 2006)

47. Teatralna Str.









48. Water tower at Wiśniowa Avenue


----------



## blona (Nov 7, 2008)

.... and few shots from me:

49. Ostrow Tumski by night











50. Psie Budy - part of old Breslau











51. Renoma - old & new











52. Near St. John's Cathedral on Ostrow Tumski


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Грандиозно!!!!


----------



## blona (Nov 7, 2008)

53. Winter in Wroclaw - Sztabowa Street











54. Part of Town Hall











55. New building of the Wroclaw University of Technology 










56. Wroclaw' s power station on Odra river


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Now it's my time to shine 

Following pics may not be as spectacular as the previous ones but I did my best 

57.








A small piece of northern part of the Old town.

58.








Pretty cool statue which can be found in Karlowice (one of the districts of Wrocław).

59.








One of many quiet lanes to be found in the oldest part of Wroclaw called "Ostrow Tumski". 

60.








"Ostrow Tumski" seen from the left side of the river ("Odra" river).

61.








Nice and friendly-looking restaurant, opened this summer for the first time.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful city. Are there any plans to rebuild St. Mary Magdalene's Church's spires?


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

62.








Eastern part of the Promenade which surrounds the old town.

63.








"Kosciol św. Bonifacego" church. Below, You can find edited version of this photo made by Martouf.










64.








"Plac Strzelecki" square. Soon this place will change completely due to some renovation plans.

65.








Here, in the background, You can see University of Wroclaw.

66.








Welcome to polish Hawaii 
The picture taken on "Wyspia Slodowa" island. One of twelve islands to be found in Wroclaw.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

oizo2k10 said:


> What a wonderful topic. Gentlemen :applause: Keep going!





JohnnyMass said:


> Beautiful city. Are there any plans to rebuild St. Mary Magdalene's Church's spires?


You bet they are. When will they come true ? Nobody knows


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Wroclaw - lovely! Great to see this city being brought back to life again and thanks for the excellent photos.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm sure it would not cost as much as a new stadium!


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

JohnnyMass said:


> I'm sure it would not cost as much as a new stadium!


Yeah, but there is something You cannot buy ... it's called "good will". Unfortunately, some people lack it


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope Grzybson will not get mad at me if I post some additional photos 

67.








One of the most beautiful houses to be found ... where ? ... Again in Karlowice 

Edited by Martouf.

68.








One of my favourite streets in Wroclaw - "Sklodowskiej-Curie".

69.








Main street of Ostrow Tumski - "Katedralna".

70.








Most famous Marina in Wroclaw.

71.








"Kościół św. Wincentego" church. Vastly destroyed during WWII. It is still being renovated.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it will be good to start the next page with some brand new photos


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

72.








Centennial hall - so far the only monument from Wroclaw to be placed on Unesco list.

73.








Two (of five) churches (the biggest ones) from Ostrow Tumski.

74.








"Wyspa Piaskowa" island seen from Ostrow Tumski.

75.








The northern part of the "Rynek" market square.

76.








One of many bridges in Szczytnicki park.


----------



## styles20 (May 8, 2010)

Pic number 19 is South Park, lol, the pics look nice and would love to visit someday.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Great photos, grzybson88 and el barto. Wrocław looks like a beautiful city! I especially love the multicolored buildings.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful city and pictures. Thank you!


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

So it's time for few photos from me 

77. Carousel in the "Staromiejski" (Oldtown) Park :









78. Dwarf on the Świdnicka street:


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

79. St. Mary Magdalene's Church 









80. Odra river and Marina in background:


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

81. Temporary exhibition of sculptures on the market square: 









82. Churches of Ostrow Tumski:


----------



## alsen strasse 67 (Jan 2, 2007)

83. Pomorska Street









84. Kaszubska Street


----------



## alsen strasse 67 (Jan 2, 2007)

85. Władysława Łokietka Street









86. Świętego Macieja (Saint Matthias) Square


----------



## Mmaciek (Dec 28, 2006)

87. Reja and Nowowiejska Str.









88. Sienkiewicza Str.


----------



## Mmaciek (Dec 28, 2006)

89. Świeradowska Str









90. St Charles Boromeus church


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Such a beautiful city! I love the university and the Renoma building 

Keep the good work


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Jennifat said:


> Great photos, grzybson88 and el barto. Wrocław looks like a beautiful city! I especially love the multicolored buildings.


Thanks 

Wroclaw does not look like a beautiful city ... it is a beautiful city 

Despite the fact that it was vastly destroyed during WWII.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

*wroclaw real estate*

Is it possible to buy a 2 bedroom apartment in a good area close to the centre for around 100,000 euros?
I like the look of this city very much.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

2 photos from Powstańców Śląskich square:

91)









92)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

93) Arkady Wrocławskie - shopping mall near main railway station









94) Cathedral again


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

95.








"Parkowa" street.

96.








"Odra" river and one of its embankments.

97.








"Olesnicka" street.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

98.








Part of unique Japanese garden.

99.








One of many old buildings in the Zoo of Wroclaw. 100 years ago bears used to be kept here.

100.








"Jednosci Narodowej" street with "Kościół św. Jozefa" church.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

cameronpaul said:


> Is it possible to buy a 2 bedroom apartment in a good area close to the centre for around 100,000 euros?
> I like the look of this city very much.


Maybe you should first visit the city before buying a apartment... :nuts:


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments  You will see much more beauty than You all have expected - i promise that  
I would like also to express thanks to my polish colleagues - great job ! 

101) Old sister of the Renoma twins 









102) Spire - it stands near the "Hala Stulecia".


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

103.








"Plac Solny" square.

104.








Great sculpture in front of the National Museum.

105.








Cold winter in Wroclaw.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

106) Modern side of our city - Arkady Wrocławskie mall.









107) The dorms of our university. Pencil and crayon


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

el_barto - the same timing ? 

108) Partizants hill near moat during the winter.









109) Night view from the Słodowa island on university, university bridge, saint elisabeth church and river Odra.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

grzybson88 said:


> el_barto - the same timing ?


I guess so 

Hope You're not mad at me 

I have only 1 post to add for today


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

I will be mad if you don't change the numbers  And take it easy, it's a topic for us all, so why I should be angry? The best way of showing Wrocław to foreign people is to show a mix of our city. And we are doing our best. I hope so  

110) An example of modern architecture in Wrocław.









111) And here we can admire the connection between the old architecture which is represented by the old Barasch warehouse, now called phoenix and the new one.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

112) Northern part of the city market with the saint elisabeths church as an addition 









113) Odra river and our most valuable monuments during the summer time 









That's all for today from my collection


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

106.








Another photo taken in the Zoo.

107.








"Komuny Paryskiej" street.

108.








One of many old houses from Ostrow Tumski.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Karasek said:


> Maybe you should first visit the city before buying a apartment... :nuts:


I wouldn't buy anything without seeing it first!!
The photos sure make the city look very attractive but I know it will have it's offside as well.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Many offsides, but still it is very beautiful


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

109. Grodzka street and part of University:









110. View on Odra river and University from tower of St.Elisabeth church









111. Historic tram on Świdnicka street:


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

112. Szewska street with modern tram 









113. Gardens of Ossolineum Institute:









114. Ossolineum Institute:


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

115. Part of Monopol Hotel:









116. Sculptures of animals on Jatki street:









117. Facade of University is the longest Baroque facade in Europe (171m)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

lulek89 said:


> 117. Facade of University is the longest Baroque facade in Europe (171m)


I don't know where is the longest baroque facade in Europe, but in Lubiąż there is longer one (230m).


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Monastery in Lubiaz, from what I know, has the second longest baroque facade in Europe. The one from University of Wroclaw is not the longest, but certainly one of the longest.


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ So the main website of university has a mistake


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Well done for those beautiful and very nice photos from Wroclaw


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

118) The elevation of modern office building - Globis.









119) Modern Grunwaldzki Square in the academic district.









120) Once again the Grunwaldzki Square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

121) View in the north-eastern direction from the roof of Renoma warehouse.









122) The Synagoge "Under the white stork"


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

123) Wrocław - the city where renovated buildings meet with still dirty.









124) High water on Odra in the late spring.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

125) Another view from the roof of Renoma warehouse. Directly at the Old Town. We can see the factory chimney of heat power plant and towers of saint elisabeth church and city hall.









126) View at Ostrów Tumski.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

127) Once again the Grunwadzlki square.









128) Beautiful connection


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

129) But we don't have in Wrocław only great things. In some places we still feel the burden of 60 years of idleness. The development of our city started after the fall of comunism and we have to make up for lost time...









130) And it's also typical for our city to see many block of flats. The back elevation of one of block of flats.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

a stunning city that absolutely has to be visited, great party scene too!!


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

131.








"Kurkowa" street.

132.








Centennial hall.

133.








Summer in Wroclaw


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

134.








"Kościół św. Marcina" church.

135.








Odra river ... so majestic ...

136.








"Katedra św. Jana Chrzciciela" cathedral.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

137.








"Hala Targowa" market hall.

138.








"Kurkowa" street. Here we can easily experience the aftermath of the last world war.

139.








Part of Old town. This giant church with a cross symbol on its roof is called "kościół św. Doroty". It's roof is considered to be the biggest medieval roof in Europe (it's 7 floor high !).


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

140.








Somewhere in the downtown 

141.








"Ratusz miejski" city hall. This one of the greatest monuments in Wroclaw is also thought to be one of the most beatiful secular medieval buildings in Europe.

142.








"Trzebnicka" street.

That' all for today folks


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Really great city - cosy, grand and beautiful at the same time!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

one city with a charm of its own.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

True


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

magnificent!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for comments

143 Monopol Hotel









144 Lelewela street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

145 Świdnicka street









146 the same street – view from train









147 Zapolskiej street


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

148.









149.








"Drobnera" street.

150.








My favourite church of Wroclaw. "Kościol sw. Michala" church.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

151.








Very interesting and original, wooden "św. Jana Nepomucena" church. You can find it in Szczytnicki park.

152.








Gardens of Ostrow Tumski.

153.








Ostrow Tumski. It may be hard to believe but the red buildind in the background is located on the other side of the Odra river


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

154.








"Kościół sw. Krzyza" church. Since it has two floors it is quite unique church.

155.








Let's take a look at the "Wyspa Piaskowa" island.

156.








Small break at "Rynek" market square.


----------



## rd77 (Nov 23, 2007)

And another beautiful Polish city that I need to visit!!!!
So it was 65% destroyed in WW2? Well, the reconstruction was well done, the city center looks a lot better than many not-so-destroyed city centres in Western Europe. The 60s and 70s building boom in Western Europe caused as much (or more) damage than WW2 to our city centres.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Only some parts of the Old town were reconstructed after WWII (and all churches which were built before 19th century).

Southern and Western parts of the city vanished during WWII and were not reconstructed. Nowadays, we can find there an "impressive" collection of commie blocks.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^Very impressive and massive commieblocks


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

157.








One of plenty old houses, surrounding Szczytnicki park, which survived WWII.

158.








"Norwida" street.

159.








The cathedral - the first fully gothic building in Polish history.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

more, more more....


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, plac Grunwaldzki with neighbourhood:

Wrocław University of Technology, Politechnika Wrocławska
244









245


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Another buildings

246


247









248









249


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Norwida street

250









251









252









253 plac Grunwaldzki (Grunwald square)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

254 Piłsudskiego street









255 Kopernika street - Wrocław University Observatory 









256 Zalesie district


----------



## Jagoda (Dec 26, 2007)

257. Wrocław with Mount Ślęża


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Greetings once again  Let's show about what we aren't ashamed in Wrocław 

Jagoda - great pic ! I see that You are specialising in such photos. Awesome 

258) View at Ostrów Tumski and the cathedral.









259) Near the Odra river on Grodzka street.









260) Part of saint Mathew's square and Trzebnicka street. The Nadodrze district.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

261) Piasek island and the towers of the churces located on Ostrów Tumski.









262) Saint Vincent's church and the Polish Filology Institut.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

263) Krupnicza street.









264) View from the Słodowa island.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

3 evening pics from the Renoma's roof.

265) Our really small downtown. 









266) In two years Sky Tower will be the biggest building in Poland. Right now it looks enormous and imagine the 212 metres tower right in the middle of commie blocks area where before the war was the tenement houses see.









267) In the northern direction. Old Town.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

268) Opera









269) Teatralny square.









270) City market.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wonderful! do you have any pics of the opera interior - how many seats are there? thanks


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

271.








"Piłsudskiego" street.

272.








"Wyspa Piaskowa" island.

273.








"Szczytnicka" street.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

274.








"Mickiewicza" street.

275.








North-eastern part of the Old town.

276.








"Plac Solny" square.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

277.








"Park Poludniowy".

278.








Water. This is a crucial component o Wroclaw.

279.








Winter in Wroclaw.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

280.








"Swidnicka" street.

281.








"Podwale" street.

282.








True winter in our city.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, today pics only from City Market, enjoy 

283) The north-west corner of the square.









284) Quick look at the south-west corner.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

285) Southern "wall" of City Market.









286)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

287) New and old city hall.









288) View into Oławska street and on lots of posters which are hanging on buildings. It's polish plague.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

289) On the left the western "wall" of City Market and in the background Odrzańska street.









290) The northern and piece of eastern wall.









291)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Wroclaw


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

wow, very beautiful city and very, very beaufitul pictures! Congratulations.


----------



## BBCoach (Mar 3, 2007)

Very beautiful city. I have heard a lot about Wroclaw from my friends, and hopefully one day I will visit this beautiful city.
Cheers.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

TreantHugger said:


> Ehhh..... Maybe if they destroy the commie blocks which make up for 20% of the old town and....Actually, nope, Wrocław will never be like Prague. Maybe if WWII never happened it might have.


Wroclaw doesn't have to be another Prague. 

This whole world is so huge that there is a place for both; Wroclaw and Prague.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful city! I do love the style of architecture that the Hotel Monopol has.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

325.








Wroclaw - a place where You can find thousands of houses that were built in the 19th century.

326.









327.








"Katedralna" street. It's diffcult to believe, but the church on the right is places on the other side of the river.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

328.








Christmas in Wroclaw.

329.








Marina once again.

330.








"Most uniwersytecki" bridge and the lovely view.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

331.








"Kosciol NMP na Piasku" church.

332.








"Ogród Japonski" Japanese garden once again.

333.








"Teatr Lalek" theatre.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

334.








"Ulica Świdnicka" street.

335.








"Ulica Prusa" street.

336.








"Plac Uniwersytecki" square. Should You come to Wroclaw, You'll find it as one the most beautiful squares in the city.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

rychlik said:


> How much of this city was actually destroyed in WWII? It looks like most buildings survived quite intact.


~70% of the entire city were destroyed, the southern and western suburbs up to 90%. What you see here are actually "only" 40% of the former old town. The rest of the old town, the eastern part, was more or less leveled during and after the war (when construction material for Warsaw was needed).


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

337 Market square


338 Kiełbaśnicza street


339 Market square/Solny square


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

340 Świdnicka street


341 Świdnicka street again


----------



## LuckyFace (Apr 9, 2010)

Great European City


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Karasek said:


> ~70% of the entire city were destroyed, the southern and western suburbs up to 90%. What you see here are actually "only" 40% of the former old town. The rest of the old town, the eastern part, was more or less leveled during and after the war (when construction material for Warsaw was needed).


70 % refers to the number of buildings that were somehow "touched" by war.

It does not differentiate these which were destroyed in 100 % from those that were destroyed only in 10 %.

I estimate ( I' ve done some studies in this direction ) that about 30-40 % of the pre-war buldings vanished completely from the map of Wroclaw.

I also think that about 20-30 % of the pre-war building survived, but in a different shape (reconstructions, renovations, etc.)

The rest survived the war without greater changes.

As for the old town ... before the war there were circa 700 buildings. Circa 500 buildings survived the war in the state that allowed reconstruction. However, Communists destroyed over 100 of them and now there are "only" 370 buildings that "remember" Breslau times. 

So as You can see 50 % (slightly over 50 %) of the Old Town survived.
What's interesting, is the fact that the West side (the richer) of the Old Town survived in 70-80 %, and the East side in 20-30 % so as You can see (or will see, hopefully ) the old town looks quite .... hmmm .... symmetrically ;p

The west side is truly old, while the east side is full of commie blocks and the remains of Breslau


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have oftne seen the word destroyed not clearly defined when describing war damage. It could mean burned out with outer srtucture intact as in the case of many buildings in Warsaw or it could mean flattened or obliterated. They should use the word damage instead and define to what extent, like 50 or 75%, 100% damage would imply destroyed. When I visited Wroclaw, I was surprised how intact it looked with few gaps along most streets in certain areas. In Warsaw some areas Warsaw is full of commie blocks like East Wroclaw but the large areas are intact with only a few gaps here and there while the old town although severely and deliberately destroyed along with its cultural treasures upon closer inspection did have some pockets where buildings survived fully intact or at least their outer structure was intact. As in the case of Wroclaw communists did serious damage to surviving buildings that could have been rebuilt after the war, entire streets were bulldozed to turn Warsaw into a more provincial city befitting the capital of a puppet Soviet state.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Wroclaw looks very intact in its northern or eastern parts. It was the southern and the western parts that were destroyed almost completely during the war (I'm not talking about the old twon now).

What is very interesting about Wroclaw is the fact that its center is surrounded by a lot of districts which look like separate small towns (with their market squares, main streets, churches etc). Major part of them survived the war and were incorporated to Wroclaw after the war (some even before it), however they didn't lose their small town look.

It's like having differen 20 towns in one city. Very interesting.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I wish someone would send pics of those "small towns" sounds very interesting.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> I wish someone would send pics of those "small towns" sounds very interesting.


Well, you could look here:
http://www.wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/1,miasto.html

Seriously, this is one of the best sites ever!


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

343.








Despite the fact that it's destroyed, it's beautiful somehow.

344.








It's what I call THE modernism 

345.








Those who like quiet and calm areas should visit the eastern part of Wroclaw


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

346.








"Kosciuszki" street.

347.








Welcome to the Old town.

348.








Odra river during summer.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> I have oftne seen the word destroyed not clearly defined when describing war damage. It could mean burned out with outer srtucture intact as in the case of many buildings in Warsaw or it could mean flattened or obliterated. They should use the word damage instead and define to what extent, like 50 or 75%, 100% damage would imply destroyed. When I visited Wroclaw, I was surprised how intact it looked with few gaps along most streets in certain areas.


This was my first impression too, but that changed after some more visits. Most tourists follow the same path from the main square to Ostrow Tumski, which all looks pretty good. If you move around however you begin to see the bigger picture. Only the western part around the salt market is more or less intact. The northern part is already interspersed with Commie blocks, while the eastern part is mostly gone. A 4 lane road was moreover built in place of what once was the most beautiful part of the old town, the so called "Ohlen". This road splits up the old town and leads to the wrong assumption the old town would end at the road.

BTW: some pics of the lost "Ohlen":


















(source: http://www.wroclaw.hydral.com.pl)


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks karasek. this kind of character has a very lived-in ancient historic flavour, possibly 18th century or earlier, what is there now looks so much newer. it is indeed a different city if you look that much deeper, but can you post some more pics of old Wroclaw maybe under the European architecture thread - this subject would be fascinating to explore further. as in Warsaw, after the war less gentrified areas it seems were not rebuilt, especially if they did not meet modern technical and sanitary standards or were overcrowded. this thinning out process to allow in air and light took away a great deal of character.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

This so called "Ohlen" was on of the poorest areas and was full of dirt, crap and other stuff like that. The buildings themselves were also nothing special. 

Sorry guys but we should ge free from this damn nostalgy 

Let us focus on the present


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

well yes these areas were slums quite often as in Warsaw which probably would have been cleared or thinned out eventually anyway, but you're right lets see more of today's Wroclaw.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Since no one else than me (even the author himself ) is not interested in presenting some new pictures, I am "forced" to do this 

349.








"Szczytnicka" street.

350.








Same as above.

351.








For those who like "mixes" of old and new.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

352.








"Plac Grunwaldzki" square. For those who are fans of "1984" by George Orwell 

353.








"Chrobrego" street. These buildings on the right side will be renovated soon (In 2011 I think).

354.








Our town hall.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

355.








For those who like medieval atmosphere.

356.








"Most Grunwaldzki" bridge. The king of bridges in Wroclaw.

357.








"Olesnicka" street.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

358.








"Piłsudskiego" street.

359.








For fans of 19. century districts - "Komuny Paryskiej" street.

360.








Water in the heart of Wroclaw.


----------



## dmblive (Oct 9, 2010)

If You want to visit Wroclaw, please do it between May and September. Because of the weather. The city looks good in spring and summer, but in autumn and winter the weather is awful.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

Autumn is the best part of the year in Wroclaw, if you ask me.

Those who like winter also think that the city looks nice then.

Of course, people who prefer sun and cloudless sky should visit the city during Summer or Winter.


----------



## Osmoza (Apr 3, 2010)

335- I think it's Reja street and pic's taken from Nowowiejska


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

True. My bad


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

361.








"Trzebnicka" street.

362.








Our "Rynek" market square.

363.








"Rydygiera" street.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

3 pics of places where You can study in Wroclaw.

364.









365.









366.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

3 pics from our market square called "Rynek".

367.









368.









369.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

370.









371.








The Cathedreal from behind.

372.








"Malarska" street. One of the most "extravagant" streets in Wroclaw


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

373.









374.








"Muzeum Narodowe" national museum.

375.








"Kurzy Targ" street.

That's all for today folks


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome, welcome !  I am trully sorry, that I lately haven't been available. I was ill and I had break with SSC and other stuff connected with computer, so You must understand me. As I saw, there are some discussions about our city - I really enjoy such situation, when there is a lot to talk about  I will give another piece of Wrocław, which I hope, will heat up the athmosphere in this topic 

376) Łokietka street in the Nadodrze district.









377) The northern part of saint Mathew's square.









378) Saint Mathew's square.









379) Łokietka once again.









380)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

381) Duboisa street also in the Nadodrze district.









382) Pomorska in the same area.









383) Duboisa.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

384) Square near the University. Before the war, there were more tenement houses here.









385) University and the University bridge.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

386) The Jail street ( Więzienna )









387) Odrzańska street which leads from Odra to Rynek 









388) Rzeźnicza ( Butcher's ) street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Three pics of one of the most beautiful old town's street in Wrocław - Kiełbaśnicza street.

389) 









390) 









391)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

392) Saint Nicolaus street.









393) 









394) Ruska street.









395) And Kazimierza Wielkiego street which seperates two parts of the old town. In the nearest future there will be some changes in this area. The civil servants are trying to get rid of the cars in this part of the city. But this procedure is going to be done slowly but precisely.









396) Malarska street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

And the most beautiful pics prepared from me for today  

397) Grodzka street and the Tamka Island.









398) One of the most spectacular views in Wrocław.









399) 









400) The last but not the least 









Thanks for today.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

New pics.

401) Market square









402) 









403) And there is a Christmas tree


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

404) 









405) 









406)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

407) Piotra Skargi street near the moat.









408) Świdnicka street.









409) The puppet theater.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

410) Zwierzyniecki bridge. The entry on the "Big Island"









411) Tenement house on the Wyspiańskiego street.









412) Near the Wrocław's Opera.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

413) Norwida street.









414)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

415) Like in Heidelberg. The Clinics of the Medical University.









416) Another tenement house from the Wyspiańskiego street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

417) Norwida once again. I think it is now the most beautiful streets in Wrocław's downtown.









418) Skłodowskiej-Curie street and in the back of the photo You can see Grunwaldzki square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

419) Szewska street - near the city centre.









420)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Market square once again 

421) 









422)









423)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

424) Kuźnicza - the street which connects Market Square with the University is being now transformed into a promenade.









425) One of the buildings which belongs to University of Technology ( Politechnic )









That's all for now


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, these are stunning. I was in Wroclaw for a few hours a few years ago and had no idea there were so many beautiful streets. Looks very cold right now though


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

In Wrocław, there is a small problem. There a lot of magnificent places a tourist should visit but between them is a big distance, and in the meanwhile, You see why this city isn't just like Prague. So, You should be patient and close eyes whenever you place yourself in the area, where there isn't anything special and go to your destination goal. Next time Urbanista You should take a look on Ołbin, Nadodrze and Great Island. 

426) Saint Dominic's church on the Dominikański square.









427) Oldtown's promenade near the moat.









428)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

429) The corner of Świdnicka and Teatralny square.









430) Now You can see why Kazimierza Wielkiego is just like a wound on the tissue of Old Town.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

431) Three of the most beautiful tenement houses left in Wrocław.









432) Podwale street which surrounds the Old Town is really a very interesting street.









433) From the Partyzantów Hill on the tenement houses on Podwale.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

434) Still on the Promenade.









435) The old swimming pools complex on Teatralna street near the Promenade. And You can also see the fragment of the Oldtown Park which was recently renovated.









436) Near Świdnicka street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

437) Norwida once again.









438) And here


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Former water tower (and a view tower), Wiśniowa Avenue 

525









526









527


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Sztabowa street

528


529


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Powstańców Śląskich square

530


531


532 Sudecka Street


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

533) Old Town - you can see some empty spaces and in Wrocław it is really typical.









534) Those tenement houses are still waiting for renovation. The corner of Dubois/Drobnera.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

535) The northern fragment of Łaciarska street in the north-eastern part of Old Town.









536) Once Nowy Targ square looked like market square or Solny square but it was completely demolished during the WWII and after that there was no cash for reconstruction and cheap commie-blocks are occupying the place. Unfortunately.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

537) Świdnicka street.









538) An example of modern architecture established near the university.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

539) The northern part of market square.









540) Grodzka street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

541) View from Słodowa island at the towers of churces located on Ostrów Tumski.









542) Another view from Słodowa island. This time at Grodzka.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

543) University and Odra river play the main parts on this photo 









544) Łokietka street in Nadodrze district.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

545) Cybulskiego street once again in Nadodrze district.









546) Wrocław's churches


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Some new pics 

547) New architecture near university.









548) The northern-east part of market square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

549)









550) Entrance to Nadodrze.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

551) The western, mostly oryginal part of Old Town.









552) Market square once again.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Great! Great! Great!


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Something special today  View at the city from 16th floor of the first skyscraper in Wrocław - Sky Tower. It's still under construction. Today i will edit the post and describe what can You see in those photos. Now i'm tired  *ENJOY ! *

553)


554)


555)


556)


557)


558)


559)


560)


561)


562)


563)


564)


565)


566)


567)


568)


569)


570)


571)


572)


573)


574)


575)


576)


577)


578)


579)


580)


581)


582)


583)


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope Grzybson won't get mad at me If I interrupt his photo show 

584.








"Szczytnicka" street.

585.








One of my favourite streets in Wroclaw. "Pilsudskiego" street.

586.








"Rynek" Market square.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

587.








"Reja" street.

588.








One of the gardens that are to be found in te oldest part of Wroclaw called Ostrow Tumski.

589.








I know most of You recognize this building which Grzybson showed us few pages before.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

590.








Winter in Poland ...

591.








Another garden. This time in the Old Town.

592.








The king od Wroclaw's bridges - "Most Grunwaldzki" bridge.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

593.








Water water everywhere nor any drop to drink 

594.









595.


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

596.








Swidnicka street.

597.








Welcome to the Zoo once again.

598.








"Kosciol sw. Macieja" church. One of the oldest in town.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Some pics from the Marie Magdalene church's tower.

659) 









660) 









661) 









662)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

663) Szewska and Widok street.









664) Krupnicza street.









665) The construction site of the biggest concert hall in Poland.









666) View from new Renoma's roof at Sky Tower


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Some pics from the tenement district Ołbin.

667) 









668)









669)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Once again Marie Magdalene church.

670) 









671)









672)









673)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

674) The main railway station of Wrocław is being renovated right now.









675)









676)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

677) Włodkowica street.









678)









679) Podwale street.









680)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

681)









682) 









683) Kołłątaja street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

684) Once again Thespian on Powstańców Śląskich square.









685) 









686) Another visit in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

687) Miernicza once again.









688) 









689) From the roof of Renoma.









690)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

And again from Marie Magdalene 

691) 









692)









693)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

694) Świdnicka street.









695) Market square









696) Sky Tower 









697)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

698) Piastowska street near Grunwaldzki square.









699) Sienkiewicza street.









700) And the City Hall from above 









Thanks for now !


----------



## CompayEE (Jun 19, 2008)

Wroclaw had been a German town under the name of _Breslau_, starting from the Middle Ages and then uninterruptedly until 1945, when the Soviet Red Army liberated/occupied it and subsequently offered it to Poland as compensation for the loss of Vilna, Lvov and Brest, cities which were part of Poland between 1918 and 1939 and subsequently became incorporate din the Soviet Union.
I guess the architecture of pre-1945 Wroclaw reflects the 700 years of continuous German history. I think we should acknowledge the German heritage of Breslau much as its inhabitants left for Germany and were replaced by Polish newcomers from Eastern Poland.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

701) Podwale near the moat - on the right we can see the magnificent building of law court.









702) The towers of Old Town and Ostrów Tumski from Renoma warehouse.









703) Kołłątaja street.









704) Once again Podwale.









705)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

706) Postcard from Ostrów Tumski.









707) Ostrów Tumski from Drobnera street.









708) John Paul II square.









709) Near the city center - Ruska street.









710) Krupnicza street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

711) Renoma warehouse.









712) Example of nazi-architecture in Wrocław.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

713) Dominikański square.









714) Podwale once again with gorgious tenement houses


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

715) Jedności Narodowej street.









716) Sky Tower









717) Świdnicka street in the evening.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

718) Synagoge









719) Fragment of Oldtown Promenade.









720) Once again view from Renoma - north-east direction.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

721) Skargi street.









722) Three towers


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

778) Kurkowa street once again.









779)









780)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

781) Lelewela street.









782) Podwale.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

783) Skłodowskiej-Curie street.









784) 









785) 









786) Norwida street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

787) Towers of Old Town.









788) Szczytnicka street near the Grunwaldzki square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Once again Ołbin district 

789)









790)









791)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

792) 









793)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

794) 









795) Grunwaldzki square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

796) 









797)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

798) That's also Wrocław - little urban chaos.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

799) 









800)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

801) Chill-out near Odra 









802)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

803) Near "Hala Stulecia"









804)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

And last post for today 

805) 









806) One of our most valuable monuments in Wrocław 









Thanks


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

what's that building under construction at the end of the street?


----------



## Osmoza (Apr 3, 2010)

CompayEE said:


> Wroclaw had been a German town under the name of _Breslau_, starting from the Middle Ages and then uninterruptedly until 1945


Where did you learn history? :lol: Starting from Middle Ages? Wrocław was polish in years 1000-1335, then came into Bohemian hands. Later, Wroclaw passed under Habsburg (Austria) reign (in 1526). After Silesian Wars (between Austria and Prussia) Maria Theresa ceded the territory in 1763. So, let us calculate: Poland (1335-1000=335 years), Bohemia (1526-1335=191 years), Austria (1763-1526=237 years), Prussia-Germany (1945-1763=182 years). It seems that your theory is completely false


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Urbanista - this building is the one of two most characteristical skeletons in Wrocław  After the fall of comunism and before the next millenium there was an idea to make a project of a building which would be a mix of office, trade center and parking place. But the company which started the construction went bankrupt and everything stopped. Now after, more then ten years, another company wants to end this building but we still don't know the actual project. But we are hopeful because the architect who is going to change it is Zbigniew Maćków, the author of new part of Renoma and Thespian for example. So we have our fingers crossed and are waiting till the moment when the new project will be revealed


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Osmoza said:


> Poland (1335-1000=335 years), Bohemia (1526-1335=191 years), Austria (1763-1526=237 years), Prussia-Germany (1945-1763=182 years). It seems that your theory is completely false


But at that time Bohemia and Austria were part of the "Holy Roman Empire (of German Nation)". So it was over centuries a "German speaking " city!

In 1910 Breslau hat already over 500.000 inhabitants and a census stated 

95.71 % German as mother tongue
2.95 % Polish
0.68 % Czech
0.67 % German and Polish

Breslau was also the city were Prussian/German wars of liberation were announced against Napoleon.

*Do mego ludu*


> "The proclamation An Mein Volk ("To my People") was issued by Frederick William III of Prussia on 17 March 1813 in Breslau (Wrocław). Addressed to his subjects, Preußen und Deutsche ("Prussians and Germans" — the former term embracing several nationalities), it appealed for their support in the struggle against Napoleon. Hostilities had been declared the day before." wiki














> The Iron Cross ...was first awarded on 10 March 1813 in Breslau. wiki


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys! This is not historical section to discuss it!
Germans made Wrocław festung in 1945,russians heavily damaged this city, polish people restore city and now is on polish territory. END!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Rombi said:


> Germans made Wrocław festung in 1945,russians heavily damaged this city, polish people restore city and now is on polish territory. END!


I agree to this statement, to all of it!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

del


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Let's move on 

807) View from Salt Square on the Market Square 









808) Kiełbaśnicza street near Salt Square









809)









810) Something from above


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

811) Wita Stwosza









812) Dominikański square - too much space for the cars and less for people. It has to be changed !









813) Somewhere in the city, tenement houses are still marked with war signs...


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

814) Łukasińskiego - Bermuda Triangle 









815) 









816) Prądzyńskiego street.









817) Kościuszki street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

818) Ołbin district - Oleśnicka street.









819) Poniatowskiego street.









820) Bema square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

821) Old Olympic Stadium in Wrocław.









822) Once again.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

823) Nadodrze railway station.









824) Staszica square.









825) Main new object from Politechnic in Wrocław.









826)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

827) View from Partyzantów Hill on Teatralna street.









828) 









829) Rejtana street near the Main Railway Station.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

830) Staszica square.









831) Chill out near Odra river 









832) Norwida street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

833) Once again Norwida street.









834) Skłodowskiej-Curie street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

835) Sky Tower 









836) Sky Tower together with Thespian. 









837)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

838) Powstańców Śląskich street.









839) View at the Świdnicka street.









840)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

841) Cathedral 









842) Staszica square.









843) Strzelecki square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

844) Nadodrze district - Pomorska street.









845) 









846)


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

847) Arkady Wrocławskie on Powstańców Śląskich street.









848) Old part of Renoma warehouse.









849) Partyzantów Hill.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

850) Skargi street.









851) Oławska stret.









852) View at Ostrów Tumski from the Polish Hill.









Thanks for now


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would like You to vote for my photo in the competition organised by InvestMap.pl and SkyTower. If I get the greatest number of votes I will get the opportunity to climb at the top of the skyscraper which is still in construction. You have to just click "lubię to=like it" over here :

http://inwestmap.pl/galeria/15005.html

Here is my photo :









I'll be very grateful for Your help !


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

855) Construction site near the Main Railway Station.









856) Western part of Wrocław.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi  It's time for some new pics from Wrocław 

853) Krupnicza street.









854) New building on Włodkowica street - Puro Hotel.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

855) Construction site near the Main Railway Station.









856) Western part of Wrocław.


----------

